# The best buy cheap pedal



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I got too say this digitech bad monkey, has got my vote for , pretty good tone , and you can buy then for 40.00 used even seen one for 20.00


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

The Little Big Muff or Big Muff with Tone Wicker - about $60 to $90 new respectively. Awesome pedals!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got a Marshall ED-1 Compressor and a Dano CC Trem. I bought each of them used for $25 and they're great. 

Most of the Dano CC pedals are a great buy even at their new prices.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I just picked up a Joyo Ultimate OD nice little pedal for 40 bucks!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Behringer UV300 Ultra-Vibrato, 30$ it's supposed to be a Boss VB-2 clone, sounds great.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Evilmusician said:


> I just picked up a Joyo Ultimate OD nice little pedal for 40 bucks!


Ya know...ya coulda got the Freekish Blues Alpha Drive for only $168...ha ha ha...

Just read this thread...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/effect...nyone-else-following-alpha-drive-debacle.html


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

TWRC said:


> The Little Big Muff or Big Muff with Tone Wicker - about $60 to $90 new respectively. Awesome pedals!


another vote for this one! great pedal.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Behringer VD400 analog delay. Sounds good and fun for knob twiddling. I needed a Delay pedal for one song and couldn't justify dropping $150 on a Carbon Copy when the VD400 was $40 tax in.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am pretty fond of my Danelectro Transparent Overdrive.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Ginnie (Jul 18, 2011)

I only have one pedal that I just bought recently - The BEHRINGER BASS V TONE BASS AMP Modeler. 
Needed to make my Epiphone short scale bass sound more like a Precision. Pleasantly surprised that it works pretty good, giving my deep, heavier tones, or bouncy, trebly ones. Plus works great with a regular guitar too. 
Was $48 at Long-McQuade in Waterloo. (I see its only $37.99 right now)
Long & McQuade - Behringer V-Tone Bass Amp Modeler/DI Box


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

The Boss PS-5 Super Shifter is a great pedal on the used market. I've seen them for $60-70 sometimes which is a great price for all the different things it can do. I'm quite fond of mine.
The Arion pedals can usually be had for cheap.
E-Wave effects seem to be copies of other boutique pedals similar to the Joyo's following the "boutique on the cheap" mentality. At least one of E-Wave's is a copy of BJF/Mad Professor's pedals.


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

zurn said:


> Behringer UV300 Ultra-Vibrato, 30$ it's supposed to be a Boss VB-2 clone, sounds great.


+1 on this one. the CC fuzz was awesome aswell when i got it new for 45. Any used EHX pedal is going to be a great deal; 40 bucks for a Nano Small Stone, couldn't beleive it myself!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me, its the Danelectro Cool Cat TOD and the Drive specially the first versions. I got both for about $39.00 each and they sound as good as what they were cloned after.


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

wait, i know the drive is an alleged OCD clone but what is the basis for the TOD?



Chito said:


> For me, its the Danelectro Cool Cat TOD and the Drive specially the first versions. I got both for about $39.00 each and they sound as good as what they were cloned after.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Ya know...ya coulda got the Freekish Blues Alpha Drive for only $168...ha ha ha...
> 
> Just read this thread...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/effect...nyone-else-following-alpha-drive-debacle.html


Yeah I know lol! I've followed this one myself.............


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Roybruno92 said:


> wait, i know the drive is an alleged OCD clone but what is the basis for the TOD?


 It's basically a Timmy clone.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Danelectro TOD v.1
LBM w/wicker
Modtone Speedbox
Behringer DD100
EHX Memory Toy


----------



## Roybruno92 (Jul 20, 2011)

I fell like such a fool, all this time hatin' on joyo pedals on ebay and now this... makes you wonder.



Evilmusician said:


> Yeah I know lol! I've followed this one myself.............


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

+1 on the Dano Cool Cat Drive V1 (haven't tried the V2). Cheapest pedal on my board but I seem to use it a lot more than the others.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I love my Visual sound route 808, not the cheapest at $110, but cheaper than a ts808, and sounds just as good to my ears.




Apparently Derek Trucks uses a Behringer Volume pedal between the line output of his '65 super reverb and the vibrato in of his '66 -$33


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What about the actual Timmy? $129 for what I consider the best od on the market. The Dano copy does NOT sound identical.

TG


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I generally avoid the cheap pedal route because of tonal and build issues. That said I own A Dano TOD v1 and a EHX Big Muff. Love them both. In fact I like running my TOD before the Big Muff straight into my amp. $120 for both new!


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

The Danelectro Transparent OD v.1 with the adaptor (too noisy on a battery). Unimaginable it could sound so sweet for so little. It kicked off every OD I had owned. If you find one buy it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> I generally avoid the cheap pedal route because of tonal and build issues. That said I own A Dano TOD v1 and a EHX Big Muff. Love them both. In fact I like running my TOD before the Big Muff straight into my amp. $120 for both new!


Interesting, I run the exact same setup


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> What about the actual Timmy? $129 for what I consider the best od on the market. The Dano copy does NOT sound identical.
> 
> TG


To each their own but a lot of us a $120 pedal does not fall into the 'cheap' category. It might be cheap relative to some of the boutique prices, but not what I really consider cheap.

The Dano might not sound exactly like the Timmy, but in my case I am not looking for it to. It just sounds great for $40.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Those Dano Cool Cat pedals definitely get my vote, but the cheapest pedal that I had the most fun with were probably the Boss DS-1 and the Danelectro (seeing a trend here) French Toast Octave Fuzz. I got the DS-1 for $30 and the Dano for $15 and both put giant grins on my face


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting, I run the exact same setup


I like the Muff fine on it's own, but the TOD brightens it up for sure.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rugburn said:


> I like the Muff fine on it's own, but the TOD brightens it up for sure.


 The only other thing I have on the tail end of that is a Earthquaker Ghost Echo.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I just noticed that the Guitars Canada shop now has a 2 of the Joyo's there for less than $50 each including tax.
http://guitarscanshop.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff B. said:


> I just noticed that the Guitars Canada shop now has a 2 of the Joyo's there for less than $50 each including tax.


Yes, they will be in around the first week in August. I want to try one out myself


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, they will be in around the first week in August. I want to try one out myself


I bought one great little OD with lots of gain on tap ! I have my gain at about 7 o'clock which is plenty for me ............cheers!


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, they will be in around the first week in August. I want to try one out myself


i hope you get the joyo eq pedal in stock! (mxr clone)

or i'm hoping to score a cheap danelectro fish n chips eq pedal locally or something.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iblastoff said:


> i hope you get the joyo eq pedal in stock! (mxr clone)
> 
> or i'm hoping to score a cheap danelectro fish n chips eq pedal locally or something.


Will probably bring them all in at some point


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I am pretty fond of my Danelectro Transparent Overdrive.


...yep. best $39 i ever spent.

the cool cat chorus - the big 18volt model - blows me away. you can find them used real cheap.

the zoom a2, my secret weapon for my godin acousticasters, is also truly astounding, once you delete all the horrible "models" of vintage acoustics and just use the effects section.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Interesting, I run the exact same setup


...as do i!!!


----------

